# Setting Up A Frag Tank



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi everyone as the tittle say i want to set up a frag tank.
Currently i have a 20 long, as filter an aquaclear 70, heater,egg crate and a power head. (next 2 weeks i will be buying a protein skimmer)
I added LS, i know a frag tank does not really need sand but i like to have it, dont know if is wrong would like some tips from the experts.
I had this tank running for 4 days now, my question is how long do i need to cycle the tank before i start adding frags, what type of light is good considering i want to have some mushrooms, polyps, zoas, xenias and maybe some other corals (regarding the price, i dont want to spend 400 dollars in a light)
Do i add LR to help the process of cycling and to use the rock to mount the frags, is it better to get frag plugs, do they need to be in the tank and cycle as well....
I guess i should add some snails to manage the algae, any idea or advice will be apreciated.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

LS isn't neccessary but it will make a more stable base for the frags to sit on.

For what you want to frag and propagate, the Hagen Glo T5-HO with Geissman Actinic+ (actinic with other phosphos to give a better PAR) and Aquablue (~14,000K) or any brand with similar light spectrum will give good color and growth.

Using water from an established system and putting LR in the AC70 will fit be fine as you won't be adding fish or any "high bioload" creatures. Snails and other inverts won't add _nearly_ as much. In a nutshell, use as much "stuff" from an established system and just proceed methodically and test to be doubly sure.

Whether you mount the frags on LR rubble or frag plugs, it's a matter of personal preference. I prefer LR rubble as it looks more natural when you put in a display system.

JME/2C/HTH


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I have to go later on to the fish store by the way ill get some fijji live rock to add to the tank, i cant take any from my existing tank cos is all set up and if i take one piece the other pieces might fall down.
So how long would u guys recommend to cycle the tank with the new live rock i will add today before i star putting frags, when should i add the snails and how many?
Now when it comes to light should i cycle the tank with the light on and for how many hours...(i dont have the light yet ill probably can buy it on sunday)
Thank u guys


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I have an aquaclear 70 HOB for my 20 g frag tank, whats the best media for it. I added sand in the tank and with the lights is already geting brown color (algae)
what is the good thing about having sand in a frag tank and whats the bad.
What is best to feed the corals.
Thank u for all your opinions and answers


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

So here are some pics of the frag tank, i had made some changes to it, still thinking in removing the sand. 
I added a six line wrasse,couple of blue leg hermit crabs and a orange spotted gobi which jumped out of the tank...=(
Soon i will have some frags to trade, just waiting for them to grow more.
(mushroom leather, bullseye mushroom, pipe organ, pot flower, xenias from one head now splitted into 4 in around 3 weeks , green star polyps and diferent zoas)


----------



## Kovac (May 3, 2010)

Looking good!

Keep us in the loop, i would be interested in some frags in the future.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

looks pretty neat, what's the point of doing a frag only tank? is it just to grow the frags in that tank than transfer them to others?


----------



## Kovac (May 3, 2010)

Byronicle said:


> looks pretty neat, what's the point of doing a frag only tank? is it just to grow the frags in that tank than transfer them to others?


Its for making frags and selling them to people like me


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks guys, Ray what QT means..lol
Frag tanks are cool to have, some people would do it for bussiness, some other for fun etc. Personally i do it for fun, since i have a small tank i dont want to place huge pieces on it so i frag the big corals or mother coral.
In few months (end of july) im going to set up a 76g reef so i will need more corals and the rest i can trade them or sell them at a good price, cheaper than in any store.
I had many hobbies before but having a sw tank reef does not compare to anything, is great, relaxing, entretaining and is a beautiful learning experince of nature..... 
KEEP THE PLANET GREEN GUYS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kovac (May 3, 2010)

QT = quarentine tank

A place to put new fish for couple weeks to make sure they dont have any diseases, and if they are sick you dont have to worry about spreading it. Also great if you have picky eater who needs to be trained on special food and that you dont want other fish eating up the food before your new fish has a chance. (ie a slow synchiropus versus a fast zebrasoma)


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

OHH thanks for the QT lol i guess it was a bit obvious..
Here some pics of new frags..
Would like to trade some frags if anyone interested, i would like some zoas of diferent colors i dont have...


----------

